# Difficult Anniversary



## Rags

So, we just had our 17th anniversary.

Not a big one, so no big plans - we booked a last minute night in a hotel. Great food, four-poster bed (free upgrade!), pool & sauna with almost no one else around, and pea****s roaming the grounds...

... then we both, on the day, came down heavily with flu-symptoms.

We went anyway, and managaged to eat. But the pool etc was largely wasted on us, and ... usual anniversary activities ... were _extremely_ curtailed.

Still, we managed a (weak) laugh about 'in sickness and in health', and still enjoyed eachother's company.
And then just as teh flu stuff was clearing up, I managed to do something awful to my back, which has made me effectivelt crippled for a few days, and written off the rest of the Easter holiday.

I think my wife has had enough of the 'in sickness' bit now (she is kinda useless - when my back went, she panicked, answered the phone, and rushed off to deal with someone else's transport crisis - leaving me, soaking wet, half out of the shower, where I'd been when the problem occured .... stuck!)

I just hope I never really do need to rely on her if I get seriously ill. I have no confidence in how she'd react ....

(Maybe I should reduce the life insurance ....?!)


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

[email protected]? Sounds like the Anatole in Dallas

Wow, that ordeal sounds pretty bad. Plans of mice and men.


----------



## SoxFan

Life happens Rags, no matter how much we plan. Look at it this way, it gives you an excuse to go try it again.


----------

